# Slowed Computer



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

My Dell Laptop seemed to be getting slower over time, I am not good with computers but working on them, installing, trouble shooting is my Daughter's job at her Work. She has my computer set-up to automatically defrag and I believe to delete Temporary Internet files, which I doubled checked to make sure they are done. She was going to save some of my files wipe off everything and re-install everything. But I found a "file" or what ever it is called and She has never seen or heard of it. This is what I wanted to ask you all about. My Daughter sends me video's of things sometime and if I click "download all" it down loads under Temporary Internet Files/Low/Contients.IES/26I171PR/attachment. Just being nosie, I clicked on just the 26I121PR file and it tool a long time(about a hour) to completely load. It had 588,000+ files with about all the dates in the last 6 to 8 months and I have had this computer for over 3 years. I looked through some of the files and it had 27,000+ just for Homesteading today. This place is keeping track of about every where I go on the internet with dates and times. Deleting Temp Internet Files does not do anything for this. 

The only way I could delete them is to highlight a few thousand at a time and delete, If I close this 26I121PR the only way I can get back into it is to "download all" on the video she sent me so my computer has been on 24/7 with me deleting files for the last week. In the beginning if I tried to do several thousand at a time the computer would freeze so about 2000 was max and it might take 10 to 15 minutes for it to delete them and remove them from the list----the more I deleted the more I could highlight/delete, Towards the end I could do 13,000 at a time without much problem and it would take about a minute. 

As days were going by with me deleting files as I continued with my normal Computer usage I noticed my computer was speeding back up. Now, that I finished deleting the almost 600,000 files----my computer seems to be as fast as it was when new.

Any of you familiar with this 26I121PR? Should this delete when deleting Temp Files? Or is this the Place that keeps records so the Cops can Check you out, when you thought everything was deleted?? Thanks For any input!!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

That is where your browser cache files are stored. Yeah, the cops can check it out, but for the less paranoid it is also used to load commonly used internet pages more quickly.

It does not delete when deleting temp files (even though it seems logical that it would given its name).

I do not use internet explorer and empty my chrome cache frequently out of habit. I also run ccleaner (free from this site: http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner) on a regular basis. It has various options and you might want to have your daughter check which parts of it she wants you to use.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anything in the temp file can be deleted. 
I personally almost never download videos as they can be a conduit for lots of malicious software - not saying this one was, but I always practice safe computing.

My thought, delete from this file on a somewhat regular basis.
I also recommend ccleaner.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just looked into that. It appears to be a Vista and 7 build for IE. XP doesn't have it.

In general - typing an address into the "Run" box or into a command prompt will get you happier results than using explorer. I'm surprised but not surprised about the temp cache being forced to remain for six months. Sounds like a "feature" requested by Fatherland Security or the National Snoop Association.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Anything in the temp file can be deleted.
> I personally almost never download videos as they can be a conduit for lots of malicious software - not saying this one was, but I always practice safe computing.
> 
> My thought, delete from this file on a somewhat regular basis.
> I also recommend ccleaner.


The only videos I download is the ones she sends me of My Grand Daughter. I do delete the Temporary Internes files, BUT in this 26I121PR folder which is under the Temporary Files Folder does not delete when deleting the Temp Int Files. Also, keep in mind that this 26I121PR folder can Not be Found my opening folders under Temp Files. The only way I found it was by clicking "download all" on 2 attachments she sent---one being a video. Once I close this folder I have to do "download all" to get back into it. Also its not Just these 2 attachments, she has sent me many videos of my Grand playing etc and there is always another attachment that attaches when she sends Attachments---I think It is a picture of a butterfly attachment. I can open the video and watch it. I can open the other attachment and look at it, BUT if I click "download all" it down loads then to this 26I121PR folder.

I just felt that this Folder is some kind of folder to store all your Past several months of computer usage info. A way for The RIGHT Computer Person to Check my activity for recent months. Keep in mind there were 588,000+ files stored in this folder---the oldest date I noticed was Dec 11 2012. After deleting all these files my computer is acting normal again. Well it started acting better after deleting the first 100,000 and seem to get more like normal the more I deleted. It took me close a week to delete all these files doing a few 1000 every time I had a chance. 

My biggest concern was if any of you were familiar with this File? I will keep going back into it every few weeks and clean it out----being I know it is there. I went into it yesterday and there was a couple thousand files in it and it took only seconds to delete them. Thanks


----------

